# Jag Manor/Lancashire Manor H Update : Aug 2012



## Mars Lander (Aug 23, 2012)

When my nephew voiced some interest in my sploring adventures I suggested a visit to a certain fave northern splore of many of you guys .

I was shocked to see the state of it, When Luckypants and I visited here quite early in the year it wasn't pristine by any means but now its a right mess. We never posted our report of this place for all kinds of reasons.

I didn't have my cam on me on this last occasion only my hopelessy out of date mobile.

All those lovely heads in the hallway.....







are now smashed bar one






and most suprising was the wall and bannister to the left of the grand staircase just completely collapsed and taking out the little wood paneled library room!











as of now...






was a bit of an eye opener, the conservatory is getting pretty trashed too. Ah well I guess ultimatley this is the way things eventually go.​


----------



## Ace247 (Aug 23, 2012)

Nice pic's, lots of collapsing going on...


----------



## TeeJF (Aug 23, 2012)

I'm not sure if this is rampant chavvery or the act of the weather. When we visited water was pouring into the library but although the upper floors were squelchy nothing much had collapsed in, the only execption being where that weird fire escape arrangement and inner stairs are. 

It's so hard to be sure but if it is chavvery it just goes to show how discrete we need to be about giving away clues to site locations in the forum. 

Hope you didn't fall through any floors Dave. We really must hook up soon BTW now I'm on the mend.

Thanks for the eye opener.


----------



## UEP-Wales (Aug 23, 2012)

Bloody hell this place is in a very bad state! Cheers for posting an update as I was wondering just lastnight what the place was like now 

As TeeJF saids, it's hard to work out if it's down to chavs or just the weather but with the "other" forum forcing it's name to me posted up even if it's not public, it was only a matter of time. As with all things, nothing can ever be kept quiet 

TeeJF, were you not well? I had no idea! Hope you get better soon mate!


----------



## mookster (Aug 23, 2012)

Urbex-SW said:


> As TeeJF saids, it's hard to work out if it's down to chavs or just the weather but with the "other" forum forcing it's name to me posted up even if it's not public, it was only a matter of time. As with all things, nothing can ever be kept quiet



The floors will be probably due to the masses of rains we've had recently.

The heads and the rest, probably due to the sites name being forced into public on 'another' forum.


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 23, 2012)

*Oh dear! Not good...*


----------



## sonyes (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for the update, such a shame to see this place rapidly going downhill


----------



## Sshhhh... (Aug 23, 2012)

I think its a bit of both, the collapsing due to the dire weather and the vandalising of those fantastic heads by mindless tossers. Im glad i didnt venture with you on this occasion it would have been upsetting to see such wonderful features destroyed


----------



## explorer101 (Aug 23, 2012)

I think in all fairness its not us giving away location its mindless local yob heads destroying what they find, should see some of the state of wolves

L x


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 23, 2012)

TeeJF said:


> I'm not sure if this is rampant chavvery or the act of the weather. When we visited water was pouring into the library but although the upper floors were squelchy nothing much had collapsed in, the only execption being where that weird fire escape arrangement and inner stairs are.
> 
> It's so hard to be sure but if it is chavvery it just goes to show how discrete we need to be about giving away clues to site locations in the forum.
> 
> ...



didnt realise you was still ill but glad your on the mend, will have to do something soon, we off to Newquay for a week on sat SURFS UP DUDe lool.


----------



## Mars Lander (Aug 23, 2012)

With the amount of rain in this worst of summers we've had thats probably the floor gone, it is rather bizarre how solid the fioor felt only a month or so ago and looking at the splintered joists which looked pretty dry inside??? the rest of the upstairs floors altho damp in parts didnt appear to have any major give in them either, altho at the end of the corridor at the far end from the stairs the door frame is decidely skewed to one side with some cracks above the frame and surround walls , i wonder if perhaps there has been some subsidence which might explain it all better??

As for the heads , thats just mindless , the ones in the room next to them are ALL intact....for now.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Aug 23, 2012)

dont really know what to say apart from mindless behavior .


----------



## wherever i may roam (Aug 25, 2012)

Bloody hell........was only in here 2 weeks ago,shame.


----------



## boxerheaven (Aug 26, 2012)

thats a real shame to see it like this


----------



## birdinanaviary (Aug 26, 2012)

thats just stupid! can't all be weather!! such a shame!


----------



## Alexander1683 (Aug 26, 2012)

Is this property definitely in a state where it is likely that it wouldn't be saved, even if one acquired it now in an attempt to restore?


----------



## st33ly (Aug 26, 2012)

Are all the cars still intact?


----------



## SeffyboyUK (Aug 26, 2012)

Jesus.. I do not remember it being that bad when I went. I bet certain other 'bits' of the site have been trashed or even stolen now too...


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 27, 2012)

I was in here, just about to post a report, 2 weeks ago and the upstairs bannister was on the floor , but that floor in your report had not totally collapsed 

I suspect subsidence and someone I know reckons definitely subsidence.


----------



## Fiverdog (Aug 29, 2012)

Such a sad end to a beautiful building. A bit scarey too - really highlights the dangers of Urbexing. Glad to have some pics before this happened.


----------



## Judderman62 (Aug 29, 2012)

exactly - imagine you were in that room when the floor gave way (Judders shudders)


----------



## Fiverdog (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/sueberry/7709755410/

The same floor at the beginning of this month!


----------



## Fury161 (Aug 31, 2012)

Fascinating report, thanks. Got to be one of my places to see before it goes.


----------

